# SHHHHH PAige is almost 10!!!!



## SuzyE (Apr 22, 2005)

well believe it or not I have to consider my dog a senior. Paige will be 10 on halloween which is only fitting. she can still run with the best of them and kick one year old TRAvis's butt. Paige refuses to lose her reign as top dog!!
how many of you have GSDS that are 10 or over? sounds old for a GSD I guess but Paige has not changed much physically and she is the same ol' queen brat as she always was! so hat's off to the "Seniors"


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

i'm glad Paige is doing well. i like her name.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

We will not tell. And we certainly won't tell her she is a senior! 

I think the feisty ones are like Granny on the Beverly Hillbillies! They'll live long, strong lives. 

PICTURES! (sorry-outburst)


----------



## 3K9Mom (Jun 12, 2006)

Oh, we most certainly WILL tell. We want a party. A real party. A big cheeseburgers, cake AND Arbys party. No fair giving her leftover Halloween cake. Paige gets her OWN BIG party. 

A decade. That's big. And we want a party to match.









With photos, of course!


----------

